# NASA Gallery



## raiderkilo (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/iotd.html
NASA Image Gallery,how is it made?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2008)

That's a neat gallery!  I haven't seen that one before!  I'd be tempted to say NASA have probably got the money to have a gallery custom-designed.


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 2, 2008)

Seems to be a custom-made gallery. I can tell you that it's powered by Javascript (presumably Ajax), not Flash, and that it all happens here:


```
<div xmlns:java_code=xalan://gov.nasa.build.Utils2" class="image_gallery_normal" id="image_gallery">
<form id="subDivForm">
<div id="sub"></div>
</form>
<div id="gallery_thumbgrid">
<div id="gallery_thumbgrid_ranges"></div>
<div id="gallery_thumbgrid_close">
<a href="#">Close</a>
</div>
<div id="gallery_thumbgrid_grid"></div>
</div>
<div id="gallery_image_area"></div>
<div id="gallery_toolbar">
[url=""#""]Full Screen[/url][url=""#""]Slide Show[/url][url=""#""]View Thumbnails[/url]

</div>
<div id="download_image_box">
<h3>Download Image</h3>
</div>
<div id="caption_region">
<div class="caption_inner large_gray_scroll">
<h3></h3>


</p>
</div>
</div>
<div id="image_stack"></div>
</div>
<script xmlns:java_code="xalan://gov.nasa.build.Utils2" type="text/javascript" language="javascript"> 

    new Ajax.Request('/multimedia/imagegallery/iotdxml.xml',
    {
        method:'get',
        onSuccess: function(transport)
        {        
            //alert("transport responseXML = "+transport.responseXML);
            processRSS(transport.responseXML);                         
            new ImageGallery();                                        
        },
        onFailure: function()
        { 
            alert('Unable to Retrieve Source file ...') 
        }
      }
      );
</script>
```

It gets images from an RSS file, [URL="http://www.nasa.gov//multimedia/imagegallery/iotdxml.xml]located here[/URL].


----------



## Richard Earney (Apr 2, 2008)

I can see Matthew not sleeping for a while


----------



## theturninggate (Apr 2, 2008)

Haha. No, I'm not going to go ripping off NASA for the sake of yet another template. I have too many other things to do, and lately I'm liking my sleep.


----------



## raiderkilo (Apr 2, 2008)

THX for quick reply


----------

